# k530i to w660i  what i did ...



## goten2k (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Folks.

last night i flashed my k530i to w660i and it works well !!!

the reason i write this post is cuz i had a hard time finding the right files
i nearly damaged my phone using the wrong FS and Custpack when i tried to flash w610i firmware.

after i flashed back to k530i i found the firmware for w660i which i wanted after all.

if u also want the w660i, use this files!


what i did:

*Files Used:*

USB Flash Drivers: *www.sendspace.com/file/cs9ipq

XS++ 3.1: *www.se-nse.net/gbrooks3/XS++/download.php

W660i MAIN & FS: *sek750.extra.hu/letoltes/?path=./Frimware/W660/R8BB001  (NEW) WORKS!

Custpack: *sek750.extra.hu/letoltes/?path=./Custom Files/W660

*Important!*
Since my k530i was pretty new it already was at CID52 .. if ur phone is somewhere below that version use SEUS to Update ur Mobile before start Flashing!

SEUS: *www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.7.9.14-1.exe


*After Collecting the right files use the Guide from a_k_s_h_a_y , its really great!* (since this guide is written for k550 to w610, just ignore the files u find there and just follow the instructions for XS++ , its the same!)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67161&highlight=tutorial

Video Tut on Youtube (not mine) but nice to watch!
Includes Flashing and Installing Flash Menu's 

*youtube.com/watch?v=R7mW9UJY8Ks

Have Fun.

*//Update*

Now let's assume ur phone works fine ... u still need a good looking flash theme dont u? 
Ive been through alot of themes ...  this is the best by far if u ask me! ^^

*www.sendspace.com/file/9ime06

(how to install flash menu? check out tutorial linked above)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 31, 2007)

that's super cool man 
k530 is a very sexy phone and now its a w660i too

looks like you understood !! flashing very well !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome! We haf a small Sony Ericsson modders community here  Keep up the good work guys


----------



## salilrane (Dec 9, 2008)

is ur phone CID 52 or 53 ???


----------



## philip87700 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys im new to this phone hacking thing, 
I tried last week i bricked my phone by flashing my K530 with W610, then when i read 
this blog carefully, 
i got the phone reflashed from Sony for Rs.350, and then tried flashing with W660 firmware, and thanks to u guys, esplecially Akshay, i now have W660i custumized.
 And my CID is 52


----------

